
Amazon Spends Another $1M in Heated Seattle Elections - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-15/amazon-spends-another-1-milliion-in-heated-seattle-elections
======
justinzollars
I wish tech companies would step up to the plate in San Francisco because we
really need housing.

